# Words I thought i was never going to be able to say



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

I never thought I could say "csx has a alco in the roster" but I can now due to what I found

Welcome CSX 1006


----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

I'm an alco addict so this makes me happy to see a class 1 railroad have an alco on its roster.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Of course you mean *an* Alco….


----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

Old_Hobo said:


> Of course you mean *an* Alco….


like spelling error or you mean there is more?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Spelling/proper grammar….


----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

Old_Hobo said:


> Spelling/proper grammar….


ah ok


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

And capitalization.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Yeah, it's actually ALCO, an acronym whose constituents represent the first letters of the whole name...American Locomotive Company (with the CO standing in for Company). Different for Baldwin and Lima, Rogers, Heisler, Shay, etc. Glad you found something to give you some zip in the hobby.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Must be a slow night. The rivet counters are being “Grammar Nazis” too. 😂😂😂


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

kilowatt62 said:


> Must be a slow night. The rivet counters are being “Grammar Nazis” too. 😂😂😂


*yes







*


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Punctuation is important....

Let's eat Grandma.

or

Let's eat, Grandma.

The first was written by a cannibal. The second was written by someone who is talking to his Grandma and wants both of them to eat something.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

We’ve all been educated in spelling and grammar…..so we should probably use that education, don’t you think?


----------



## MidwestMikeGT (Jan 4, 2021)

MichaelE said:


>


Hmmmm...they both look too young to be grandmothers....


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Mr_honk_honk said:


> Im an alco addict so this makes me happy to see an class 1 railroad have an alco on its roster. : )


As long as we're being picky, it should be "a class 1 RR", not " an class 1". And "Im an ALCO addict..." needs an apostrophe in 'I'm'". Just sayin'...


----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

Fire21 said:


> As long as we're being picky, it should be "a class 1 RR", not " an class 1". And "Im an ALCO addict..." needs an apostrophe in 'I'm'". Just sayin'...


:|


----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

Fire21 said:


> As long as we're being picky, it should be "a class 1 RR", not " an class 1". And "Im an ALCO addict..." needs an apostrophe in 'I'm'". Just sayin'...


Well then stop being picky, easy as that


----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

When old_hobo and MichaelE said it, that was fine but now its just annoying. I mean come on it's the internet who care's about grammar *that bad*?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

You should care…..

By the way, if I may ask….how old are you…..?

Millennial ? That would not excuse it, just explain it….


----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

Old_Hobo said:


> You should care…..
> 
> By the way, if I may ask….how old are you…..?
> 
> Millennial ? That would not excuse it, just explain it….


Im 13 why do you ask?


----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

I mean Yes grammar is importent but sometimes "if the sentence is readable, and you know what it means it's fine"


----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

Old_Hobo said:


> You should care…..
> 
> By the way, if I may ask….how old are you…..?
> 
> Millennial ? That would not excuse it, just explain it….


Then my good sir how old of age are you?


----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

Millennial's are weird, I mean only the ones I've been around.


----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

I came to this forum so that I could find people who can respect me for who I am and not have to change myself Because of their opinion or have to be yelled at by someone on the other side of the screen.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Mr_honk_honk said:


> Then my good sir how old of age are you?


I am 65 years young….old school and been around the block a few times….. 😁


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Mr_honk_honk said:


> Millennial's are weird, I mean only the ones I've been around.


I agree…..😁


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Mr_honk_honk said:


> I came to this forum so that I could find people who can respect me for who I am and not have to change myself Because of their opinion or have to be yelled at by someone on the other side of the screen.


Well, no one’s really yelling at you…..just suggesting some constructive pointers…..🙂

And I agree, you shouldn’t change because of other people’s opinion of you….but be prepared to manage your recation to those who would want you to change…..

Just some free advice from one who has been around the block a few times…..😁


----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

Old_Hobo said:


> Well, no one’s really yelling at you…..just suggesting some constructive pointers…..🙂
> 
> And I agree, you shouldn’t change because of other people’s opinion of you….but be prepared to manage your recation to those who would want you to change…..
> 
> Just some free advice from one who has been around the block a few times…..😁


Oh no one here is yelling , I'm just talking about my past experiences.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Ah, I see…..


----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

Any adult I've been around, family or friends my family knows, they always say "your an old soul" , and i think it applies to my intrest as well like for example My dream car is a 1984 bmw m3 e30, andI listen to 50's and 60's music, and last I like older locomotives.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I just hope you are not doing this during class hours.

Important not Importent just my two cents. Post # 21. Spelling makes an impression on the reader. Always do your best. Spell check helps too!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I love those old locomotives too…..F units, early Gp’s, etc….

And my “dream” car would be a 1956 Chevy…..with less miles on it than my 1956 body….


----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

T-Man said:


> I just hope you are not doing this during class hours.


I'm not at school right now, got sent home because of a sick stomach


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Never mind...


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Mr. honk_honk, my Dad was a printer, and beside what I learned in school, he taught me grammar and punctuation, so I am a born-again proof reader. I spot errors and often ignore them. But sometimes I feel it's my duty to point them out. In your case, being 13, it's a perfect time to learn. Just because it's on the internet doesn't make it permissible to write any way you want. So many so-called "reporters" these days don't bother to proof their articles, and it's amazing how many mistakes they make, thereby making themselves look stupid and uneducated. Take the opportunity to learn, every chance you get.

Sorry if I insulted you, but the ability to communicate, verbally and in writing, is vital.


----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

Fire21 said:


> Mr. honk_honk, my Dad was a printer, and beside what I learned in school, he taught me grammar and punctuation, so I am a born-again proof reader. I spot errors and often ignore them. But sometimes I feel it's my duty to point them out. In your case, being 13, it's a perfect time to learn. Just because it's on the internet doesn't make it permissible to write any way you want. So many so-called "reporters" these days don't bother to proof their articles, and it's amazing how many mistakes they make, thereby making themselves look stupid and uneducated. Take the opportunity to learn, every chance you get.
> 
> Sorry if I insulted you, but the ability to communicate, verbally and in writing, is vital.


ah I see your point. No you didn't insult me I'm good


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

One of the reasons punctuation is important is because it can help add context to written text.

Communicating verbally, you have intonation and natural pauses.

Let's examine Intonation... In a spoken question the sentence often ends with a rising intonation. When you read a question and see the question mark at the end of that sentence, your mind adds the upward intonation at the end of the sentence which helps you understand the message in the text.

Read these two sentences:

I'm having fun?
I'm having fun.

The first is a question (like questioning that someone was thinking you were having fun but you weren't). The second sentence is a statement that you, in fact, are having fun.. 

Above, you typed "No you didn't insult me I'm good" There is zero punctuation, but the message is two separate statements. Without the punctuation, your message is read in a disjointed, clumsy way.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

@Mr_honk_honk, I normally do not correct people's grammar or spelling if I can understand what the meaning of the statement is. I understand others doing it, but I just don't bother. But please allow me to illustrate why it is important to you, in particular, to try to use better grammar on the Internet. My first point has to do with age, mine and yours. 

I am also 65, just to clarify the difference in us. I have about a year and a half to go until I retire from my second career. My first career was as a police officer. Communication is critical in that field, especially written communication. A report is written on every contact with a citizen and those reports are viewed by many people. The citizens involved in the incident will usually get copies, their lawyers will always get copies, the insurance companies may get copies, and the prosecutors get copies. Many times reporters and researchers get copies for various reasons. As was pointed out, the reader gets a distinct impression of you from how well your write. One of the most important people to your career, your immediate supervisor will read every report you write. That supervisor's judgement of you will affect your career, promotions, and duty assignments. And before you think this is irrelevant since you have no intention of being a police officer, my second career is working for the state of Texas as an analyst, Over the years, I have worked my way up to a mid-level supervisory position. At one point, I supervised a team of 15 data analysts. These were fairly low level positions with fairly easy requirements to qualify normally. For each position open, we would receive about 100 applicants, about half of which met the beginning requirements of a bachelor's degree or 4 years general work experience. What narrowed it down from the 50 was a series of tests we gave. We asked each applicant to take a simple arithmetic test and to give us a writing sample. While there were always a few who flunked the math test, I would estimate that 60% of the "qualified" applicants failed the writing test. The test consisted of writing a simple formal business letter answering a complaint we received.

Now, this should be important to you right now because of your age. One of the problems with being lax about anything, including your grammar, is that it becomes a habit. If you get lax on the Internet, you might get lax on your schoolwork also. This could hurt you now. It will also make it harder for you to develop the habit of proper written communications which will affect your job later.

I am urging you, for your future career, to please get in the habit of using proper grammar, punctuation, and spelling on everything you write, even the Internet. It will make things easier for you in the long run.

On a different note, I am impressed with your artistic skills, especially the fictional railroads. I have almost no artistic skills. If it were not for drafting software that has a snap-to-grid function, I could not draw a straight line to save my life. I have been trying to come up with a paint scheme for my own fictional railroad. I know I want a blue and yellow color scheme but that is as far as I get. My logo will be a picture of a steam locomotive and tender with the words Rothstein Model Trains in a circle around it. I have not decided on a name for the railroad yet, but it will probably be something like Luling and Lockhart railroad, or maybe San Antonio and Luling Railroad. Luling is the city I live in, Lockhart is the next town over, and San Antonio is where my son who is the partner in the hobby with me lives.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

Hahahahaha millennials are definitely something else. My generation is this planets worst failure


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Fire21 said:


> So many so-called "reporters" these days don't bother to proof their articles, and it's amazing how many mistakes they make...


It's getting worse every day. It seems like every other sentence is missing a word or is improperly composed.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Jscullans said:


> Hahahahaha millennials are definitely something else. My generation is this planets worst failure


Y'all aren't all bad. 

Three of you work for me. They have good work ethic, integrity and more common sense than most people twice their age. If they didn't they wouldn't work for me.

Every generation has its failures... and its champions. Even us boomers.


----------

